# Nicki jig image help



## CHJ (1 Sep 2017)

Unfortunately Photobucket has trashed all the good work by Niki with their insane image hosting Blackmail stance.

If anyone has in the past taken the time to download the threads and kept a copy of the images I might find the time to attach them, alternate I'm afraid is to remove the Sticky status as no longer relevant or of use.


----------



## AndyT (1 Sep 2017)

Curses on Photobucket! :evil: :evil: 

Back in 2008, member Fecn accurately predicted the future and wrote this:
_
"It's annoying when the pictures disappear from old posts, and I didn't want to loose all of Niki's wonderful jigs the next time a photo site goes out of business, so a couple of nights ago, I pointed a web crawler at this page, and compiled the results into one massive PDF file (complete with an index).

It's 67MB and a whopping 1202 pages long, so don't expect it to download too quickly. "_

(See post here post241632.html#p241632)

Frustratingly, the file is no longer at the link he gave then. I know I did download a copy, but it's not survived transfer of files from old computer to new. Someone better organised than me must have it - or perhaps you could contact Fecn, even though his profile shows no recent activity here.


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Sep 2017)

I've just found it, I think (via a Polish WW site): http://www.woodworkstuff.net/The_Wonderful_World_of_Nikis_Jigs.pdf

Have grabbed it, but no time to appraise it right now. You can, incidentally grab text and images easily from a PDF file, so if it's OK, it might help.

E.


----------



## AndyT (1 Sep 2017)

Nice one Eric, that's the file. 

I don't think I've ever made any of Niki's designs, but it used to be a treat to watch each time he posted one - he had such a wonderful fresh intelligent approach to getting things done cheaply and effectively.


----------



## Cordy (1 Sep 2017)

When I was making my cross-cut sled I used some of Niki's ideas


----------



## Bm101 (1 Sep 2017)

I don't dare open Erics link on my mobile. When I get home in day or two I'm quite happy to get cracking on the pc. As pointed out in the recent photo bucket thread one of ukw's
real values is the depth of encyclopedic knowledge as a database. I've gained so much from being a member here I'd be happy to help out. Being such a large cache I wondered if others might like to share? Perhaps we could organise a rota of sorts? I'd appreciate input from Chas to the preferable method. I currently post all pics as links via imgur but in this case that might not be the preferred method and using the sites photo posting method would doubtless be better. 
Would anyone be interested in helping out a group effort to preserve the info or have any suggestions as to the best approach? 
If not I will crack on but it might take some time.
Best regards as always
Chris


----------



## CHJ (1 Sep 2017)

It would be a massive task to transfer all the images to the forum server or another host for that matter. Not onerous but quite time consuming I've done one viewtopic.php?t=10520&highlight= (left PB ref. in place at moment) as a test.

Not every thread is in the PDF. 

There is always the risk of any hosting options going belly up which could loose it all again.


----------



## rafezetter (3 Sep 2017)

I SOOO glad you've managed to save most of his jigs and tips, he had a real knack of inventivness. I've DL that pdf now, but you mention not all are there, you know which ones are missing?


----------



## Bm101 (4 Sep 2017)

Right. Hadn't forgotten. Still willing to get on with this as a long term type project. Had a bit of a look see round the internet and downloaded Acrobat Reader DC which should simplify things. Need to sort the site pic hosting details which is new to me and I will crack on with this gradually, try and do a few at a time in the evenings. Softly softly catchey monkey. Like British Rail we'll get there. Just might be a bit late.
Cheers
Chris.


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Sep 2017)

CHJ":3owou0y8 said:


> It would be a massive task to transfer all the images to the forum server or another host for that matter. Not onerous but quite time consuming I've done one viewtopic.php?t=10520&highlight= (left PB ref. in place at moment) as a test.
> 
> Not every thread is in the PDF.
> 
> There is always the risk of any hosting options going belly up which could loose it all again.




What method did you employ to do that? How long did it take?

Did you recover the images from photobucket or the pdf?


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2017)

Copied them from the PDF, 
Pasted into Gimp and exported as .JPG
then uploaded them to thread.

Just done another one. post115073.html#p115073


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Sep 2017)

That makes sense, just retrieving the images and replacing the duds in the thread.

BM101 I think this would be a mountain of work for you to do alone.

CHJ why not ask for volunteers to retrieve the images and then co-ordinate the exercise?

Allocate threads to volunteers? Images sent to you to put in the threads. Many hands make light work?

Put my name down if you decide to do that.


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2017)

Would help and limit my time to uploading only, got a thousand and one other jobs on the go at the moment.

If Folks shout which Project they are retrieving images from I'll add them to a list.

Done so far: and marked with a Green Star in listing.
Shop vac.
Drill Press table improvement


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Sep 2017)

Three here for you

http://nikijig.dns-systems.net/nikijig/

Cheap grip it clamp
For amateurs only
saw blade and router bit

EDIT

Forgot I did the drill stand as well, so four


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Sep 2017)

I'll take the ten after those too

Cutting dado with hand router
Hand router bit height setting aid
Caliper (micrometer) modification
Another Shop-vac
Clean paint tray
Wild router table
Foam brushes
Doweling with router table
Drilling shelf support holes
Magnifying glasses


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Sep 2017)

Ok done those plus

Straight edge on table saw

All downloadable from the link above

3 I couldn't do

Cutting dado with hand router - no images
Clean Paint tray - couldn't retrieve images
Drilling shelf support holes - no images

My method was to load the page in chrome & use the code inspector
Go through all the images and add 
~original after .jpg

When all images are visible, right click in page and save as web page complete
recover images from downloaded folder
remove ~original from the filenames


----------



## devonwoody (5 Sep 2017)

I would be pleased to take part but to be honest I am at a loss to understand what is needed. I have even lost my old web page via Virginmedia.com.

So if anyone has an idiots sheet what is required I volunteer.


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2017)

MrTeroo":akf4gzub said:


> Ok done those plus
> 
> Straight edge on table saw
> 
> ...



Thank you that was a big help, speeded up the image retrieval considerably.

PB has some totally different access results at times. must be dependant upon which server particular images are stored.
Not all need the ~original suffix to access, others won't access no matter what you try, in one instance an image in the same sequence of image numbers that were readily obtainable.

Some threads elsewhere on the forum are retrievable others no access at all, but have noted that the original owner of those sites had the images in more complex file structure.


----------



## MrTeroo (6 Sep 2017)

Put me down for these tonight

Even bigger triangle - "Copy" and "Past"
Tenoning jig for table saw - it's rolling...
New router - New table
All seasons crosscut sled for TS
Router table T-fence
Router table fence setting
Caliper modification
My first box (finger) joint
Rolling Mortise jig for router table
Router Lift
Rolling Mortise Jig - The test
Hold-down clamps for...everything (LARGE PHOTOS)


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2017)

MrTeroo":1i6elb8j said:


> Put me down for these tonight


Thanks, Noted.


----------



## MrTeroo (6 Sep 2017)

Ok, they're ready apart from hold down clamps. I'll do that one tomorrow.

Lots of images in these.

http://nikijig.dns-systems.net/nikijig/


----------



## MrTeroo (7 Sep 2017)

hold down clamps is ready now


----------



## Bm101 (7 Sep 2017)

Sorry guys. I'm really struggling to work out how to easily rip the images and save them without a massive workaround.  I will get there and join the good fight. Nothing if not stubborn. Will help out soon. If not I'll do my bit using blooming snipping tool if I have to. :evil:


----------



## MrTeroo (7 Sep 2017)

From a PDF?

Left click the image once
*ThenRight click it and a menu will appear
*Left click copy

Paste it into Microsoft paint and save as a jpg


* Or you could hold down CTRL on your keyboard and then press C - this copies it.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Sep 2017)

Hmmm that's not working for me Mr T. I will sort it. I'd explain but it will take me so long to type it won't be worth it. I'll get to the bottom of it.


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2017)

Split from Niki's jigs sticky to reduce thread clutter.


----------

